# lower radiator hose replacement



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

The lower radiator hose on a 97 Sentra with auto has some sensor attached to the hose.

Which sensor is that? Do I have to disconnect the negative battery before removing the hose?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

wine said:


> The lower radiator hose on a 97 Sentra with auto has some sensor attached to the hose.
> 
> Which sensor is that? Do I have to disconnect the negative battery before removing the hose?


Are you sure this is stock ?
Sounds like an aftermarket sensor for the electric fans that are sold as a kit.
BUT this should be on the top hose not the bottom one.
Does it look like a free standing wire or is it in a Nissan loom? where does it go?
Check the FSM. I see the Auto does show a fluid temp sensor.

I would say if in doubt disconnect the battery ground when doing any work, I have wrenches with burn marks to prove the point.


----------



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

*it is stock*

It is stock. I replaced the upper radiator hose (the short one). The new one has a shine to it. The lower radiator hose (the long one that goes from the engine block to the bottom of radiator is stock because it has NISSAN stamped on it and it's fading in color.

The wire strap goes to the top of the longer (lower) radiator hose, held by a thin plastic strap and has an electical connector that seems to go to the oxygen sensor.

97 sentra with a/t. I don't want to damage that sensor.

Bt the way, I can't find the FSM.

Thanks.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

wine said:


> It is stock. I replaced the upper radiator hose (the short one). The new one has a shine to it. The lower radiator hose (the long one that goes from the engine block to the bottom of radiator is stock because it has NISSAN stamped on it and it's fading in color.
> 
> The wire strap goes to the top of the longer (lower) radiator hose, held by a thin plastic strap and has an electical connector that seems to go to the oxygen sensor.
> 
> ...


I am trying to get server space to host the FSM but no luck yet.
So I recommend going to Phatg20.com and going to the repository and downloading from there. This was up Friday.
Re: lower Rad hose, this is what mine looks like, I don't believe there is a temp sensor here, just cut the Tie.
Don't put a new tie wrap on tight, leave it a little loose so it doesn't cut anything.

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w314/ianh007/sentra97003.jpg

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w314/ianh007/sentra97004.jpg



















Good Luck


----------



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

*hose won't budge*

The plastic tie, is it available in parts stores?

Should I get new screw-in clamps or reuse the original clamps?

The hose won't budge when going into engine. The engine has a long neck.

Suggestions on how to remove the hose>


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

wine said:


> The plastic tie, is it available in parts stores?
> 
> Should I get new screw-in clamps or reuse the original clamps?
> 
> ...


I think the plastic Tie should release, but any plastic tie will do, just don't tighten it up all the way or it will cut into the wires.
Sometimes the hoses are stuck to the neck, try inserting a screw driver and un-sticking the hose bit by bit.
Or just get a knife and carefully cut a slit and un-wrap it from the neck.
good luck


----------

